# Ice Water, Cold Tap Water, or Room-temp Water?



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

When Wally and I go out, I always have a container of water for the both of us (I pour some in my hand for him to lap up while we're in a shady spot resting), and I was wondering which is best for cooling him down without causing any problems in his belly?

I've heard that if water is too cold, it can cause cramps? Would that make Room-temp water best for him? If so, I can always just have a "Wally-Bottle" of water. Or with such a smallish amount of water, does it really matter?

Just want to make sure I'm doing right by him in this oppressive heat.

P.S. Are dogs impacted by the heat index like we are, or should a "scale" it up or down? For example, when the heat index is 104, does it feel even worse to a dog, or not quite as bad? I have the same question for wind chill, but that is quite out of context in summer


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I do cool water to room temp water. I have heard that ice cold water in a hot dogs stomach can cause shock/bloat like symptoms. Makes sense because you should not rapidly cool an overheated dog because it can cause problems (i.e pouring ice cold water on said dog, etc) 

They only time my dogs get ice is when they are calm and not panting.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

I don't know the answer to your question but I do know that Cherokee doesn't like to drink really cold water. Maybe he knows something?

He slows down significantly when it's humid as compared to when it's just hot and not humid. An 80 degree day with high humidity seems to be harder on him than a 90 degree dry day.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

MegaMuttMom said:


> I don't know the answer to your question but I do know that Cherokee doesn't like to drink really cold water. Maybe he knows something?
> 
> He slows down significantly when it's humid as compared to when it's just hot and not humid. An 80 degree day with high humidity seems to be harder on him than a 90 degree dry day.


That is interesting about Cherokee! It could be knows something. 

Makes sense about the humidity - perhaps it hampers the one really way they have for evaporation cooling, panting (along with his wet nose and sweating from his paws.




ChaosIsAWeim said:


> I do cool water to room temp water. I have heard that ice cold water in a hot dogs stomach can cause shock/bloat like symptoms. Makes sense because you should not rapidly cool an overheated dog because it can cause problems (i.e pouring ice cold water on said dog, etc)
> 
> They only time my dogs get ice is when they are calm and not panting.



I think I'll go with cool water too. That will be just as refreshing for me and if it lowers the chance of such serious problems, it's more than worth it for him!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> I do cool water to room temp water. I have heard that ice cold water in a hot dogs stomach can cause shock/bloat like symptoms. Makes sense because you should not rapidly cool an overheated dog because it can cause problems (i.e pouring ice cold water on said dog, etc)
> 
> They only time my dogs get ice is when they are calm and not panting.


Actually, if a dog has heat stroke, you DO want to put ice packs/ice cold water on them to lower the temp. Same thing with hot horses...cold water (ice water if they possibly have heatstroke) poured over them, scrape, repeat. Also let them drink cool water in sips, while walking out. (Per Atlanta Olympics study of eventers/horses and high heat index).


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I used to put ice cubes in Poca's water occasionally until one time she drank the water and started throwing up. There were traces of blood in the vomit. Scared the ****ens out of us. Vet said it was a burst blood vessel and that cold water can make dogs vomit somewhat violently. I've noticed that she'll throw up if she eats snow, too. So she gets cool to warm water.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

No, no, no! NOT ice cold water or ice packs for heat stroke. Cool or lukewarm water. Reducing the body temperature too quickly can cause more harm than good.

This is a good resource for heat stroke: http://www.dogchannel.com/dog-health/dog-heatstroke-survival-guide.aspx


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

When I drink ice water I get brain freeze.
My dog gets cold-ish tap water and frozen kongs


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow, I'm glad I asked - some really good info in here.

Heaven forbid Wally gets heat stroke or sick from just getting too hot, but you never know. Crap happens.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Willow used to run herself into heat exhaustion (I don't think it ever got to the point of being heat stroke) fairly often, so my family developed a protocol for cooling her down. First we'd take her to the basement to lie on the cool floor. Then we'd wet her ears, paws, and chest with cool water. Then turn a fan on her. It seemed to work fairly quickly.

I don't drink ice water (it hurts my teeth) so I never would think of giving it to my dogs. . .I don't even have ice cubes in the freezer. Just water from the cold tap (which is pretty cold around here, I think 50-ish degrees).


----------

